# how to 3 wheel



## bigpimp 86 (May 6, 2010)

hi can someone help me how do i make my 1975 buick lesaber 3 wheel


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigpimp 86_@May 27 2010, 11:07 AM~17621016
> *hi can someone help me how do i make my 1975 buick lesaber 3 wheel
> *


lock that bitch up...front and back..then lower the ass just a hair....then bend that corner like Beckham.....while you're making the turn, hold down the switch to dump the correct corner......so if you're goin the 3 wheel to the left.....hold down the right rear dump as you're turning.....

make sure u do it when old people are around....the looks on their faces...crazy as hell...they get all pissed off n shit


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigpimp 86_@May 27 2010, 09:07 AM~17621016
> *hi can someone help me how do i make my 1975 buick lesaber 3 wheel
> *


put hydraulics in your car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper86 (Feb 19, 2008)

you got 2 or three pumps


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 27 2010, 09:14 AM~17621068
> *lock that bitch up...front and back..then lower the ass just a hair....then bend that corner like Beckham.....while you're making the turn, hold down the switch to dump the correct corner......so if you're goin the 3 wheel to the left.....hold down the right rear dump as you're turning.....
> 
> make sure u do it when old people are around....the looks on their faces...crazy as hell...they get all pissed off n shit
> *



hell yea...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigpimp 86 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by backbumper86_@May 28 2010, 02:44 AM~17621383
> *you got 2 or three pumps
> *


2 pumps


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 27 2010, 09:14 AM~17621068
> *lock that bitch up...front and back..then lower the ass just a hair....then bend that corner like Beckham.....while you're making the turn, hold down the switch to dump the correct corner......so if you're goin the 3 wheel to the left.....hold down the right rear dump as you're turning.....
> 
> make sure u do it when old people are around....the looks on their faces...crazy as hell...they get all pissed off n shit
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 27 2010, 10:14 AM~17621068
> *lock that bitch up...front and back..then lower the ass just a hair....then bend that corner like Beckham.....while you're making the turn, hold down the switch to dump the correct corner......so if you're goin the 3 wheel to the left.....hold down the right rear dump as you're turning.....
> 
> make sure u do it when old people are around....the looks on their faces...crazy as hell...they get all pissed off n shit
> *


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigpimp 86_@May 27 2010, 12:06 PM~17621555
> *2 pumps
> *


2 pumps?? follow my directions and you'll be str8 big dog....


----------



## bigpimp 86 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 28 2010, 03:11 AM~17621581
> *2 pumps?? follow my directions and you'll be str8 big dog....
> *


i want to 3 wheel from stand still is it possible i have added 14in rams at back and bigger springs but its still not 3 wheeling any ideas it has a whammy tank and 3 dumps 2 in back 1 to front


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

SO MANY TIMES WE HEAR THIS IF YOU WANT TO STAND 3 PLAIN AND SIMPLE PUT IN A 3RD PUMP 1 TO NOSE 2 TO THE REAR AND MAKE SURE THE CAR IS REINFORCED


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so i have question. for what i need this 3rd pomp?
I can't do 3 wheel with 2 pomp, 4 dumps? why?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@May 28 2010, 07:54 AM~17630688
> *ok so i have question. for what i need this 3rd pomp?
> I can't do 3 wheel with 2 pomp, 4 dumps? why?
> *


You can 3 wheel with 2 pumps. You need to have 2 dumps to the rear pump, a bridge and chains. I guarantee you will be standing taller than a Viagra Dick!


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

hehe
ok so.. i have enough  
thx


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@May 28 2010, 12:54 PM~17630688
> *ok so i have question. for what i need this 3rd pomp?
> I can't do 3 wheel with 2 pomp, 4 dumps? why?
> *



you are not getting it.......

1 pump to front and 2 pumps to rear for a STANDING 3 wheel (able to 3 wheel while sitting still or moving)


2 pumps only for a 3 wheel while the car is moving CAN NOT 3 WHEEL WHILE IT IS SITTING STILL CAR HAS TO BE MOVING 3 wheels while turning a corner



SOME people get lucky with only 2 pumps and can do a standing 3 wheel because their car is heavier and they distribute the weight of the batteries....depends on the car


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 28 2010, 11:37 AM~17631738
> *you are not getting it.......
> 
> 1 pump to front and 2 pumps to rear for a STANDING 3 wheel (able to 3 wheel while sitting still or moving)
> ...


Regals can do a standing 3 with only 2 pumps. 6 batteries.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 28 2010, 08:37 AM~17631738
> *you are not getting it.......
> 
> 1 pump to front and 2 pumps to rear for a STANDING 3 wheel (able to 3 wheel while sitting still or moving)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 28 2010, 04:37 PM~17631738
> *you are not getting it.......
> 
> 1 pump to front and 2 pumps to rear for a STANDING 3 wheel (able to 3 wheel while sitting still or moving)
> ...


Ok so we will see. After 2 days i will end my build :biggrin: (2 pomps, 8 batts, 4 dumps, 3ton and 12" rear, 4 ton and 8" front). I will praise the results


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

2 pomps, 4 dumps, 12" back, 8 batts, no chain bridge..








he can stand little bit higher


----------



## CrazyTopicStarter (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigpimp 86_@May 27 2010, 12:07 PM~17621016
> *hi can someone help me how do i make my 1975 buick lesaber 3 wheel
> *


1. lock it all the way up.
2. top off your rear oil tank.
3. open your slow down one full turn.
4. Dump the rear end & boom!

hno:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

you can stand three wheel with two pumps but you have to add weight to the furthest back corner of the the trunk. put the wieght on the oppisite corner of the one you want off the ground. plus you need corner switches. the amount of weight depends on the weight of the car so just experiement.

sand bags work aight but take a lot of them. but if your not carefull and use anything dumb bells or lifting wieght if they shift you will fuck up ur quaters.

just just lock the car up and drop the oppiste corner of the wheel you want up. dumpthe switch you have weight on.

hope this helps. a bunch us homies did that back in the day.

best way tho is buy a third pump. one to the nose two to the rear. that way you have indivual control of the back corners which you cant really get with two pumps.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:biggrin: man wat u need to do is

redo ur set up,.,. run ONE pump for ur WHOLE CAR


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

put 8s in front 14" strokes in rear bridge it chain it 4 batteries 8 dumps on ur one pump

and you gonna b shittin on erbody in ur hood,.,.

for the people who are like :wow: ,.,.yeah its been done 

and its nothing new,.,.


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
this might work (for best resoults) DONT RE ENFORCE YOUR FRAME 


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahah man u trippin wit alll that lead,.,.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

But normal.. with 2 pomps You can't do it this way.
I must lock up front and rear then release left or right cylinder and its working.


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 13 2010, 02:44 AM~17772693
> *hahahah man u trippin wit alll that lead,.,.
> *


hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: do that if u dont wanna buy that 2nd pump


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jun 14 2010, 01:40 PM~17783710
> *But normal.. with 2 pomps You can't do it this way.
> I must lock up front and rear then release left or right cylinder and its working.
> *



my 97 lincoln has 2 pumps 5 batteries no wieght and 

it does the 3 just like that cutlass u saw on that video,.,.

my cutlass also 3 like that one  ,.,.2 pumps 8 batts,.,.no wieght.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Jun 14 2010, 06:25 PM~17786235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ey man,.,.i was owndering why you dicided to build that truck,.,.

you couldnt find a g body or a big body to build,.,.

how many inches you get on that thing,.?,.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17810974
> *my 97 lincoln has 2 pumps 5 batteries no wieght and
> 
> it does the 3 just like that cutlass u saw on that video,.,.
> ...


THE MAN KNOWS WHAT HE IS TALKIN BOUT...I SEEN HIS CAR AND SET UP AND THERS NO LIES


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 17 2010, 06:22 AM~17810974
> *my 97 lincoln has 2 pumps 5 batteries no wieght and
> 
> it does the 3 just like that cutlass u saw on that video,.,.
> ...


  hmm nice
My can't do that.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok. This is my stayin 3 wheel. 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 8 batts, no chain, no slip yoke, 8" front, 12" rear. 








When i was put 77LBS, the front wheel goes 4-6" higher.
First i have to put some slip yoke (yes?). If chain bridge will help me much? I have all fixing for it, only i must paste a chain. Have you any good scheme?


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 16 2010, 10:24 PM~17811005
> *ey man,.,.i was owndering why you dicided to build that truck,.,.
> 
> you couldnt find a g body or a big body to build,.,.
> ...


 *100 Plus Homie**</span>*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*like this?*


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CrazyTopicStarter_@May 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17640867
> *1. lock it all the way up.
> 2. top off your rear oil tank.
> 3. open your slow down one full turn.
> ...


 :uh: :wow: 
THEY BLOW UP ?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jun 17 2010, 05:20 AM~17812884
> *Ok. This is my stayin 3 wheel. 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 8 batts, no chain, no slip yoke, 8" front, 12" rear.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: ,..,hey thats pretty good,.,. :cheesy: 

if i were u i would put 14s or 16s in the raer and you will see it 
3 wheel very nice,.,.u wont need weight,.,.

chain and bridge is also a good thing to do,.,.

the yok is only needed if u want to drive locked up,,.

u can do it wit out the yoke just dont drive locked up bad 4 the tranny


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Jun 17 2010, 05:57 PM~17818747
> *100 Plus Homie</span>
> 
> 
> ...


ey thats good man,.,. :biggrin: 

im not a fan of trucks but yeah yo shit works,,.

out here we 100" plus on two hits,.,.if the car gets stuck its a loss

and u get clowned and if you have tires that are bigger than 175-70-14

u get clowned and standard rims also get clowned,.,.but yeah yo truc

is coo man,.,.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WHEN YOU FIGURE IT OUT, GET READY TO BUY SOME NEW WHITEWALLS :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 27 2010, 12:14 PM~17621068
> *lock that bitch up...front and back..then lower the ass just a hair....then bend that corner like Beckham.....while you're making the turn, hold down the switch to dump the correct corner......so if you're goin the 3 wheel to the left.....hold down the right rear dump as you're turning.....
> 
> make sure u do it when old people are around....the looks on their faces...crazy as hell...they get all pissed off n shit
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: HA HA HAAAA I KNO IM LATER THAN A TRAMP WITH GOOD SNAPPER AN THREE OLD MEN... BUT THAT SHIT IS FUNNY..  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i got a question, im gettin a third pump added got 14z in the rear 8z in the front 8 batts. how high will the three b?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Chevy? Caddy? ... Daihatsu ??


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i like to fuck alpacas


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

2 pumps 6 batts no weigth no bridge :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 23 2010, 02:29 PM~17867614
> *2 pumps 6 batts no weigth no bridge :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


But you have a full tank of gas and 2 big homies sitting in the back seat....thats considered weight.... :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 23 2010, 06:11 PM~17869656
> *But you have a full tank of gas and 2 big homies sitting in the back seat....thats considered weight.... :biggrin:
> *


U found my secret. Lol


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 23 2010, 10:29 PM~17867614
> *2 pumps 6 batts no weigth no bridge :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice   
how long cylinders you have?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jun 24 2010, 04:15 AM~17873637
> *nice
> how long cylinders you have?
> *


16 with xtended trailin arms


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 23 2010, 02:29 PM~17867614
> *2 pumps 6 batts no weigth no bridge :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

nooooooooooo if u gotta turn to do a 3 wheel your dooing it all wrong it has to be in park to be considerd a 3wheel
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 23 2010, 02:29 PM~17867614
> *2 pumps 6 batts no weigth no bridge :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q6DnumpYGE


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@Jun 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17881742
> *nooooooooooo if u gotta turn to do a 3 wheel your dooing it all wrong it has to be in park to be considerd a 3wheel
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i agree with this one too,.,.but to each its own,.,.you get way more respect

when your rides parks on three,.,.

more when it is a ground up 3,.,.

but hittin the corner on three because thats the only way u can ,.,.

well thats ok too,.,.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

heres a video of me and my homie 3 wheelin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWyfS13wogQ


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

good video homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres a vid of what you DON'T wanna do




 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 25 2010, 03:53 PM~17887859
> *heres a vid of what you DON'T wanna do
> 
> 
> ...


da shit happend 2 my homeboy with da caddy lol he fuck his front rim :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 25 2010, 03:53 PM~17887859
> *heres a vid of what you DON'T wanna do
> 
> 
> ...


if he had a standing three that would not have happen,.,.

that sucks.,.


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 27 2010, 09:14 AM~17621068
> *lock that bitch up...front and back..then lower the ass just a hair....then bend that corner like Beckham.....while you're making the turn, hold down the switch to dump the correct corner......so if you're goin the 3 wheel to the left.....hold down the right rear dump as you're turning.....
> 
> make sure u do it when old people are around....the looks on their faces...crazy as hell...they get all pissed off n shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

Just lock it up and dump a corner. Oh I almost forgot.....you need weight too :biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

2 pumps, 8 batts, no weight, no bridge, 12" rear


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 14 2010, 10:29 AM~17781659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 31 2010, 02:07 AM~17651665
> *:biggrin: man wat u need to do is
> 
> redo ur set up,.,. run ONE  pump for ur WHOLE CAR
> *


Gona sound crazy but I actually did that, one pump, two way solenoid, 4 dumps, 3 batteries and two bags of sand all on the right side of car and would 3 wheel while turning left.... :biggrin: and yes i know, this is alot of stress on the pump motor so i would recomment 2-3 pumps...but I was driving my car to alot of shows in Tx back in the day and I needed my trunk space for my display... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jun 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17835827
> *WHEN YOU FIGURE IT OUT, GET READY TO BUY SOME NEW WHITEWALLS :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO.......... :biggrin: SHITTED LIKE EVERY OTHER WEEKEND


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jun 27 2010, 01:03 AM~17897133
> *Just lock it up and dump a corner. Oh I almost forgot.....you need weight too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice 3 homiee,.,.i recomend NOT using weight,.,.  

but fuckit.,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 28 2010, 07:24 PM~17911210
> *Gona sound crazy but I actually did that, one pump, two way solenoid, 4 dumps, 3 batteries and two bags of sand all on the right side of car and would 3 wheel while turning left.... :biggrin: and yes i know, this is alot of stress on the pump motor so i would recomment 2-3 pumps...but I was driving my car to alot of shows in Tx back in the day and I needed my trunk space for my display... :biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

22"


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

how is this even a topic all u have to do is turn a corner and dump the opposite cylinder and press on the gas thats it


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 30 2010, 12:45 PM~17927591
> *how is this even a topic all u have to do is turn a corner and dump the opposite cylinder and press on the gas thats it
> *



lol,.,.,they talking bout standing 3,.,.not the easy gas 3


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

oh in that case, its the same add some weight get a 3rd pump or that 4 dump manifold if u want and hold the corner down. sometimes u need chains sometimes u don't most people need 14 in in back 

lock up thread now, his problem is solved


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

and again..
no weight, no chain, no extended arms, no slip yoke


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 30 2010, 01:15 PM~17927831
> *lol,.,.,they talking bout standing 3,.,.not the easy gas 3
> *


haha right gotta be on "P" (PARK)


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jul 1 2010, 10:19 AM~17935537
> *and again..
> no weight, no chain, no extended arms, no slip yoke
> 
> ...


 lookin good


----------

